# Feeding tutorial



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am going to write a feeding tutorial and am taking suggestions for food sources.
so if you could post what do feed your piranhas & other helpful information for this tutorial, and I will put it all together.

Innes :rockin:


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

shrimp and beefheart


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Beef heart, krill, shrimp, bloodworms, occassionally feeders that have been quarantined, earthworms from untreated soil, algea wafers, chicken and other non fatty meat.

Mine will also take an occassional grape.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

Althoug i have no red bellys they are best kept
on a diet of bloodworms frozen or live,other FROZEN worms (dried are not as great for fish. beef heart is a brilliant most important food although a bit err pricy. The odd FEEDER fish is okay this contains of guppy (i wouldent i like guppy OKAY!!!) goldfish (be careful goldfish or and feeder can contain alot of desises (sorry i cant spell too good)
also big feeder like carp and mice. (i dont feed mice etier although i hate the little shrimps!!!) shrimps all kinds are benificial plus cyclops and maggots for baby and small red bellys. AND liver and other hearts are good plus beef and pork ect NO hot dogs,kooked meat,garnished or fatty because this can cause problems. and one other thing buying dead fish from a fish buchers are good for vits and biggergroth hope this has helpt yer mate be seeing yer...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a bald rat(no fur)..extra bloody..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for the ideas....keep them coming.
I am planning doing a basic diet section, and an "unleach the fury" diet section for feeding the kinds of things in the videos section (mice,large fish, etc) I personally have no experience of this, so if someone could point out what is requred - in terms of size of fish, number of fish, tank size, the cleanup operation, and other potential problems and solutions.
also what you can/cant feed them.I would also like info on the differant species of piranhas diets, and what "live creatures" you can feed them.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

i feed mine feeders, fish filet, earthworms, different types of animal meat(nothing fatty), and beefheart.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

good foods
shrimp, smelt, beefheart, sirloin steak slices, chicken meat (fat trimmed off), fish fillets, earthworms are great, and if you are lucky you will have fish that accept vegatbles occassionally

just make sure the food is raw so that it still has most of its nutrients left, no preservatives, and is unseasoned

bad food
feeders (not worth the risk of disease), hamburger, processed foods, fatty foods, seasoned foods


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

if you can go to your local aquarium store and they happily give you there dead fish from the tanks for your reds!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

firestorm, that is not a good idea, those fish could have died from disease


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I buy catfish nuggets from my grocer and they rip the #### out of them. They are cheap too. Also salad shrimp are a favorite of my nasty nine.

-Kevin-


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

cheers Sir Nathan XXI for pointing that out
i better tell water zoo that they are putting there red bellys in danger


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

firestorm said:


> cheers Sir Nathan XXI for pointing that out
> i better tell water zoo that they are putting there red bellys in danger


I totally 100% agree with Sir Nathen, and I would think that everyone else here would also.
you don't have to be sarcastic, he was trying to stop you doing something stupid, in fact I was going to write the same thing until I noticed he beat me to it.

Keep the ideas coming in - more needed on mice and stuff like that.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

when they are babies I know they love blood worms, I have also fed chunks of fresh fish from the grocery store... managers special of course


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

SORRY i did NOt mean to put it sacasticly ime serios water zoo feed ther reds dead fish from other tanks 
sorry


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I didnt think he was being sarcastic, no worries


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

firestorm said:


> SORRY i did NOt mean to put it sacasticly ime serios water zoo feed ther reds dead fish from other tanks
> sorry


sorry about that, but the water zoo is doing a stupid thing if they just use any dead fish, they might however kill healthy fish themselves.

and can I have some info on feeding large stuff to your piranhas?
Mad piranas - I know you have experience of this, you just need to look in the video section to guess that!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Well Snowcichlid has beaten me to it, so Thanks for all the help guys, perhaps snowcichlid will find this info helpful.


----------



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

I feed my RBP a occasional frog (nice green ones), he loves it. It just gets better and better. No Toads though...thats how I lost my last RBP


----------

